# Going To save $1700 on my roof repair. Karma aint always a B%^h



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Going To save $1700 on my roof repair. Karma aint always a B%^h. Several times this year I have given a ride to a women I work with. Turns out her boyfriend is a roofer. going to charge me $150 to do my roof, says theres no way I should pay 1800 to have the chimny taken down when all I need is to replace the flashing. I never asked the women for any money to take her to work or sometimes take her home if we got off at the same time. Yahooooo, awsome.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

O and he said he will do it this weekend, dont have to wait two weeks for the other guy.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Great to hear it!!!!

So now you can get that Moisin or entry level AR!
(or AKM)


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Going To save $1700 on my roof repair. Karma aint always a B%^h. Several times this year I have given a ride to a women I work with. Turns out her boyfriend is a roofer. going to charge me $150 to do my roof, says theres no way I should pay 1800 to have the chimny taken down when all I need is to replace the flashing. I never asked the women for any money to take her to work or sometimes take her home if we got off at the same time. Yahooooo, awsome.


There is two types of karma you are cashing in on the good kind...the other is always a B****


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope to get Both BlueZ


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

That is so good! Always go with your heart in helping folks and getting to know folks....the future holds a strong need of us helping each other! What a blessing!!!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Great to hear some good news amongst all the doom and gloom. I'm a proffesional pessimist and even I get tired of it after a while  Good to see good things coming around too. The What goes around comes around type thing.


----------

